# impossible d'ouvrir un fichier .exe



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2000)

Je suis débutant, sur MAC OS 9, lorsque je télécharge un fichier .exe, je ne peux pas l'ouvrir. Par ailleurs, pour tous téléchargements que je fais, quand je double clic dessus, j'obtient une page Internet Explorer toute vide. Je possède un G4. Pouvez-vous m'aider. Merci.


----------



## Bernard53 (28 Octobre 2000)

Il est impossible de lire et d'utiliser un fichier ".exe" sur un Mac sauf si on a installé un émulateur Windows du genre Virtual PC, ...

Salutations.


----------

